# Gone a bit .... sorry



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry all ... it has been really busy here the last couple weeks.

Y'all might have seen the thread about Tumbles loosing her kids that were 19 days premature last weekend, along with Thalia deciding she didn't want to nurse her kids ever again - so I also became "mom" to two bottle babies .... JOY! 

Anyway - this weekend has followed the lead ... Friday Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa came home from being on lease AND I took in an 8 month old Dogue de Bordeaux as a foster home. Then Saturday morning I got a message from a lady around the corner who had a 12ish hour buckling completely down ... needless to say he is at my house and in my care now also .... OMG!:hammer::hammer::hammer: What the heck am I thinking!! Then my husbands truck broke down YET AGAIN!!!!

Oh and next weekend we will have 3 nigerians kidding out ... my hands are FULL right now!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG 
Its good to hear from you but geez , Allison , how the heck are you surviving all this ?? I wish I was closer , I would help 
You better take time for yourself honey , goodness knows you will run yourself down if you don't :sigh:

Good luck with everything :hug:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

((Hugs))


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Princess Maggie










and her tumor on her eye that will cause her to loose that eye - its called a demoid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I sure hope things go better for you.

Is the tumor actually in the eye? There is no way to remove the tumor and the eye be saved? That is a shame. Although animals seem to recover from stuff so much better than we do.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I sure hope things go better for you.
> 
> Is the tumor actually in the eye? There is no way to remove the tumor and the eye be saved? That is a shame. Although animals seem to recover from stuff so much better than we do.


I know a dogs eye is very sensitive about its sight with scratches and operations.

But is it me or does it look like there is hair on her eye/ the tumor?

So sorry and I hope everything gets better!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

been trying to keep up with you on FB I just get tired reading your posts. I remember those days though -- Im grateful for my little calm now even if I do miss the craziness.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor thing...such a beautiful dog . Any luck in finding a home ?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayes that life slows down for you and has a bertter outlook with babies due to arrive :hug:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I was just wondering where my SS had gone to. 

You certainly have been busy...WOW!!
Princess Maggie is a beautiful dog, that's too bad about her eye.
And I'm so sorry to hear you lost Tumble's kids.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Its a dermoid. My filly has one, was born with it. But luckily for us, it did not grow hair, its just a white spot. Its skin cells that are growing where they shouldn't be...which is why they can grow hair. For my filly its mostly cosmetic..blocks her vision a bit but doesn't destroy it. My vet said it could be removed without damaging the eye if I'd like but saw no real reason to do it beyond show/sale purposes. I don't know about the ones with hair, I imagine it irritates the eye, etc.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, it is very irritating to her, it is ON the eye, and yes has LOTS of hair growing out of it. If removed, it would have had to been done when she was an itty bit - it now covers almost 1/2-2/3 of her eye. :-(

She does have someone that is interested in her in Houston that also owns a farm. We are doing well with "leave it" and i plan to really start working with her and the goats this weekend. We had the neighbors baby goat in the house and had to put it in a kennel cause she was going to lick it raw trying to get the milk off of it .... she LOVES goats milk!!! Good Dogue 

The neighbor's goat baby (3 days old) went home with a grave future - really seems neurological. Told the owner my concerns, thoughts and so now it is up to them to decide to keep trying or euth. I did what I could in the last 48 hours so I am not upset with my efforts. He was a limp pile when he came to me and is eating (assisted) and standing, talking a little more, and trying.... so we will see.

this weekend we have 3 does to kid - omg - it is never going to end.... hahahaha


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

kelebek said:


> Yes, it is very irritating to her, it is ON the eye, and yes has LOTS of hair growing out of it. If removed, it would have had to been done when she was an itty bit - it now covers almost 1/2-2/3 of her eye. :-(
> 
> She does have someone that is interested in her in Houston that also owns a farm. We are doing well with "leave it" and i plan to really start working with her and the goats this weekend. We had the neighbors baby goat in the house and had to put it in a kennel cause she was going to lick it raw trying to get the milk off of it .... she LOVES goats milk!!! Good Dogue
> 
> ...


Good luck!! 
That stinks for your doggy and neighbors baby though.. I'm sorry:/ 
Let us know how the girls kidding goes??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well its Friday ... and well .... it hasn't slowed down AT ALL!!!!

I sent the baby goat home Monday night to the owner and explained what I had done, what I had found, and a realistic view of the future and left the baby in the hands of the owner. I received a message last night that the baby had passed away .... I am a little upset that they let the baby suffer for 3 days - but it was not my choice or ability to change - but it still tugs at me.

Maggie., the foster dog, decided that she wanted out of her kennel monday while at work - only a couple "accidents" but other than that I was cery proud of her. However, Tuesday and Wednesday she messed her kennel pretty badly - so washing of bedding, kennel, HER ... ugh! Thursday night we get home so happy that there was no "mess" - to find she started her heat cycle .... so much for her surgery for spay and eye removal on the 1st - so we are postponed till the 21st of February (which means more time to get donations to pay for her surgery - so not so bad).

Tonight I start inductions and hopefully have all 3 kidded out by Sunday late night ... it is going to be a fast paced whirlwind of a weekend. We will be making soaps all weekend (and body b'udders) all weekend for upcoming craft fairs, fundraisers, and sales .... sheesh! I might even try and make some cheese as I have ALOT of extra milk from Tumbles right now! Bless her heart - 3/4 gallon a day on average and I am only using 6 cups a day for the 2 bottle brats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

kelebek said:


> Here is Princess Maggie
> I actually love this breed! I'd have one other than price, and they can get over protective of their owners and sometimes don't get along with other dogs. Of course it's the sometimes, but hubby says NO I hear you on the spay cost- I did rescue in AZ for several years while I was showing dogs.
> BTW, sorry got doggy side tracked. Hope things slow down for you and you can get your feet on the ground again.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have owned 2 of these dogues, and worked with rescue, along with the vet clinic I worked at at one time had a breeder (ok puppy mill) of dogues.

The only thing I can say "bad" about this breed is that they are extremely PREY driven and must be worked with from the get go on it!!! my 3 year old DDB will not go near or chase my goats - but she will chase a cat or small dog in a heart beat on our land - yet when we take her in public she is fine. I am truly hoping to break my foster dogue of it also.

we have a couple pups in rescue right now .... near San Antonio ... adoption is not expensive at all *hint hint *


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

They can be prey driven for sure. hint hint- I so wish!! You just don't see them in our neck of the woods. I did when I lived in Az though. I hate backyard/puppy mills. Usually the puppy mills stay toward the oh so cute little dogs, I was doing chow rescue in AZ and we had a lot!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

people see the "quick buck" with the dogue's as they are still a "rare breed" in the US. 

Our Raven was imported from the Czech Republic as a pup. Her littermate sister is the #1 DDB in the AKC for 2012!! Her other littermates are doing amazing in Europe and Australlia also. I have been asked numerous times about showing Raven - but she is a "farm dogue" *giggle*


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

kelebek said:


> people see the "quick buck" with the dogue's as they are still a "rare breed" in the US.
> 
> Our Raven was imported from the Czech Republic as a pup. Her littermate sister is the #1 DDB in the AKC for 2012!! Her other littermates are doing amazing in Europe and Australlia also. I have been asked numerous times about showing Raven - but she is a "farm dogue" *giggle*


Wow that's great. My bouviers were all finished. My male at less than a year rated over 95% with foreign judges at a specialty. My female placed 4th in her first show which was an indoor specialty with over 200 dogs.


----------

